# Deleting a "match" dating profile?



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a dating profile on "match" that I would like to completely delete and can't figure out how. I have tried posting that my membership is expiring but the marketing gurus at match don't allow you to put that info in your profile. Once before when I was on I had my profile hidden but when my membership expired it went back to visible. I know they do it that way so people send you messages and then you sign up again to read the messages.

Anyway I can't find a way to totally delete everything, does anyone here know how? I know there has to be a way and I'm just missing it!

Thanks


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I think I probably still have one on there too from a few years ago. I'm pretty sure they will not allow you to do this, as it lowers their membership numbers.....


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

So far, I've not tried to delete my profile, only hidden it for a while. It's good to know that it will unhide itself when my membership runs out. I wouldn't have noticed that otherwise. 

I wonder if it's possible to delete your pictures and drastically edit your profile so that no one can tell it's you and you don't get much interest from other members? Come to think of it, that might explain some of the weirdness I've seen in some profiles - random pics of objects but no face, virtually no profile information, etc.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Unless you can get someone on the phone..... it's not hard.... they want it there to boost numbers.

A friend did a profile on Match in 2004 and stopped using it when he learned you had to pay to do anything.

He went back ten years later.... LOL.... it was still there.

He raised his age to 99, posted pics of thieves in the old back and white stripped work suits.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Not being able to delete a profile has probably caused a fight or two over the years! I know also that when match sends you an email and you look at it it shows on your profile you were "active", even if you haven't logged on to the site in weeks.

I tried putting in my profile that my membership is expiring but match keeps deleting that part of it. I figured they must use some sort of key logger search so I tried disguising the message with brackets and random text symbols, still got deleted.

Maybe deleting the pictures and filling the text with blah blah blah is the only escape.


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

Delete your pictures and change your username. Unsubscribe to all emails from the site and never log in again. If you were mindful of privacy when you made your profile, that should be enough to achieve dating website nonexistence. Otherwise you might need to put something random in your profile. I suggest copying and pasting some Shakespeare verses. I wonder if I still have a match profile. Not that I'm going to log in to find out.


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

Just cancel your subscription and make your profile invisible. That way, even if your profile still exists...no one can see it.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Decimated said:


> Just cancel your subscription and make your profile invisible. That way, even if your profile still exists...no one can see it.


That's how I thought I did it last time, but was still receiving messages, when I logged back on and checked my profile wasn't invisible any longer. I figured once my subscription expired match un hid my profile.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Match will send spam emails from bogus profiles enticing you to re-join. If you are not paying anymore, notice

the spike in emails, winks, likes, favs...... yet when you sign back up... they seem to stop.

Match has good qualities, heck even POF does but any OLD site has a con side to it.


----------

